# 25 Signs You Have Grown Up



## Jade Tigress (Apr 25, 2006)

25 SIGNS YOU HAVE GROWN UP 

1. Your houseplants are alive, and you can't smoke any of them.

2. Having sex in a twin bed is out of the question.

3. You keep more food than beer in the fridge.

4. 6:00 AM is when you get up, not when you go to bed.

5. You hear your favorite song in an elevator.

6. You watch the Weather Channel.

7. Your friends marry and divorce instead of "hook up" and "break up."

8. You go from 130 days of vacation time to 14.

9. Jeans and a sweater no longer qualify as "dressed up."

10. You're the one calling the police because those %&@.. kids next door won't turn down the stereo.

11. Older relatives feel comfortable telling sex jokes around you.

12. You don't know what time Taco Bell closes anymore.

13. Your car insurance goes down and your car payments go up.

14. You feed your dog Science Diet instead of McDonald's leftovers.

15. Sleeping on the couch makes your back hurt.

16. You take naps.

17. Dinner and a movie is the whole date instead of the beginning of one.

18. Eating a basket of chicken wings at 3 AM would severely upset, rather than settle, your stomach.

19. You go to the drug store for ibuprofen and antacid, not condoms and pregnancy tests.

20. A $4.00 bottle of wine is no longer "pretty good ****."

21. You actually eat breakfast food at breakfast time.

22. "I just can't drink the way I used to" replaces "I'm never going to drink that much again."

23. 90% of the time you spend in front of a computer is for real work.

24. You drink at home to save money before going to a bar.

25. When you find out your friend is pregnant you congratulate them instead of asking "Oh ****, what the hell happened?"

Bonus:

26. You read this entire list looking desperately for one sign that doesn't apply to you and can't find one to save your sorry old ***.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2006)

yep, number 26...I got the bonus one nailed!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> yep, number 26...I got the bonus one nailed!



me too.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> me too.


 
LOL!


----------



## Blindside (Apr 25, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 25 SIGNS YOU HAVE GROWN UP
> 
> 2. Having sex in a twin bed is out of the question.


 
Ha!!! Speak for yourselves.  Old farts!  

But everything else applies..... and I miss the bonus question.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2006)

Some of those hurt 

Fortunately I can't lay claim to all of them, so


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Ha!!! Speak for yourselves. Old farts!
> 
> But everything else applies..... and I miss the bonus question.


Bed? Who needs a bed?!...but, yeah, all the rest of them have me looking for grey hairs.:uhyeah:


----------



## Blindside (Apr 25, 2006)

> 11. Older relatives feel comfortable telling sex jokes around you.


 
Oh, and by the way, that was frickin' disturbing the first time my grandma did that, much less my aunt-in-law.

Lamont


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 25, 2006)

lol....there so true, especially #26


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Some of those hurt
> 
> Fortunately I can't lay claim to all of them, so


 
I'm with you Andrew some of those do hurt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Terry


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

Damn it!  Now I'm depressed.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 25, 2006)

I will never grow up, never grow up, never grow up!  :tantrum:


----------



## bydand (Apr 25, 2006)

My wife says I'll never grow up, never grow up, never grow up.  Actually (or sadly, depends on your point of view) there is more truth than fiction to the above statement. 

#27)  You really do stop and wonder why all the *good* music is in the bargain bin.

#28)  "Darn son get a haircut, you look like a girl!"  Oh lordy, did that just come out of my mouth?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 25 SIGNS YOU HAVE GROWN UP
> 
> 1. Your houseplants are alive, and you can't smoke any of them.



Or your parents no longer grew it for a dare. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 2. Having sex in a twin bed is out of the question.



Or the car either.  



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 3. You keep more food than beer in the fridge.



Me Like Food! 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 4. 6:00 AM is when you get up, not when you go to bed.



Can you still complain about getting up that early?



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 5. You hear your favorite song in an elevator.



OUCH!



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 6. You watch the Weather Channel.



I do this only for planning bike trips 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 7. Your friends marry and divorce instead of "hook up" and "break up."



Yeah lots of vocabulary changes when you grew up. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 8. You go from 130 days of vacation time to 14.



This really sucks, I mean it really sucks. I wish someone would have told me so I could have taken more time off instead of working while bieng in school. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 9. Jeans and a sweater no longer qualify as "dressed up."



Yes, now one wears Dockers and a Polo 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 10. You're the one calling the police because those %&@.. kids next door won't turn down the stereo.



Dangit! If they would have invited me, then I would not have had to call. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 11. Older relatives feel comfortable telling sex jokes around you.



Yep



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 12. You don't know what time Taco Bell closes anymore.



One wonders of Lunch time also qualifies for the "Fourth Meal".



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 13. Your car insurance goes down and your car payments go up.



And you car is all the same color and has more stuff with lots of buttons. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 14. You feed your dog Science Diet instead of McDonald's leftovers.



Got to take care of your family now!



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 15. Sleeping on the couch makes your back hurt.



Yes I prefer the bed. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 16. You take naps.



I love this one. I will take a nap on Friday night before going out. Some of he younger guys in their 20's wonder how I can work all week and "Roll" all night on Friday. I tell them "planning" as in I plan a two hour nap. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 17. Dinner and a movie is the whole date instead of the beginning of one.



** SNIFF ** I miss the old days. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 18. Eating a basket of chicken wings at 3 AM would severely upset, rather than settle, your stomach.



They alsway would upset me stomache. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 19. You go to the drug store for ibuprofen and antacid, not condoms and pregnancy tests.



And for other "Scripts" as well.  :lol:



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 20. A $4.00 bottle of wine is no longer "pretty good ****."



YUMMY, that is some nice stuff. Actually I do like some of the $5 to $10 dollar wines. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 21. You actually eat breakfast food at breakfast time.



I eat it at Breakfast and other times as well. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 22. "I just can't drink the way I used to" replaces "I'm never going to drink that much again."



Yes I agree.



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 23. 90% of the time you spend in front of a computer is for real work.



Or on a Martial Art Forum. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 24. You drink at home to save money before going to a bar.



Saving money is good.



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> 25. When you find out your friend is pregnant you congratulate them instead of asking "Oh ****, what the hell happened?"



This is true. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Bonus:
> 
> 26. You read this entire list looking desperately for one sign that doesn't apply to you and can't find one to save your sorry old ***.



If you do not count the ones that did not effect me either way, then I am still looking for one.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 26, 2006)

Resistance is futile! You will be assimulated! I guess it's true. I'd give anything for the teenage energy and invincibility again!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2006)

No. 22 did it for me...LOL...


----------



## Hand Sword (May 1, 2006)

For me, It was looking for and watching political shows, and sportstalk radio.

and

Driving around the parents when it used to be just the other kids for events.


----------



## wee_blondie (May 10, 2006)

While I can relate to most of them - I'm hanging on to my youth by the skin of my teeth!!!!  OMG, did I just say that - that's the kind of thing my dad says :uhoh: 

Rats - well I guess getting old is inevitable, however growing up is optional!!

Woohooo.....lets all go nutty!!!!!  :fart: :armed: :lfao: :mrtoilet: :lol: :boing1: :boing1: :shrug:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2006)

How about #29. You repeatedly mutter under your breath during strenuous activity/excercise: " I'm getting too old for this." 

I still buy condoms and still eat late and still can make love in a single bed (makes it all kinda cozy don't ya'll think? :uhyeah: )... I'll be damned if someone tries to tell me I ain't growed up. I am I am I am.


----------



## Kenpodoc (May 10, 2006)

Playing on a Twin Bed is still fun.  Otherwise that's me.

Jeff


----------



## bobster_ice (May 13, 2006)

Hehe, im still young and will always be young(I hope). So for now I can laugh at everyone for being older than me...Hahaha.


----------



## frank raud (May 15, 2006)

You remember when you would play Frisbee on the beach, listening to ACDC. Then you realise it's 30 years later, you're playing Frisbee on the beach, listening to ACDC, but now you're playing with your children. Somethings never change.

Now, where'd I put my glasses?


----------



## Kwiter (May 17, 2006)

I'll be 42 in August and I still haven't grown up, just ask my daughters ;-)

Skennen Peace.


----------



## frank raud (May 18, 2006)

Kwiter said:
			
		

> I'll be 42 in August and I still haven't grown up, just ask my daughters ;-)
> 
> Skennen Peace.


 
Puppy.


----------

